# brodee



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Mikes lab, I have spoke of her issues, she fell down 5 steps on the stairs going out this morning, she is really having problems with the stairs we use to go out, she does not appear to be hurt, she is walking fine.:uhoh:


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad she is OK. Can you add any traction to the steps? Press apply strips or something?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Terry*

Terry

Maybe a ramp would be better for her.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Does she have arthritis issues? is she on supplements, pain meds? 
Could you make a sling out of a towel and help her up and down the stairs?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes she is on supplements, These are long basement steps, they have rubber trends on them.


----------

